# Sure, go ahead and laugh at the USA



## bush lover

You'll get yours too someday.


----------



## sparky

so much confusion over those who are truly concerned, patriots, _vs_. the jingos

were i asked the numero uno element of our polaritiy it would be just that

blind  jingoism

~S~


----------



## Ropey




----------



## hipaware

What was that?


----------



## ba1614

Bush Lover, my inlaws and most others I know in Canada are crying for America. We have caught them, and are passing by with our progressive bullshit.


----------



## Big_D2

It appears that Canada has already gotten theirs. 

Since the Penguins eliminated the Senators last night, it will be two full decades our neighbors to the north have won the cup.  

Some Canadians would prefer to have George W Bush as their prime minister than to go another 20 years w/o winning the cup.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Big_D2 said:


> It appears that Canada has already gotten theirs.
> 
> Since the Penguins eliminated the Senators last night, it will be two full decades our neighbors to the north have won the cup.
> 
> *Some Canadians would prefer to have George W Bush as their prime minister than to go another 20 years w/o winning the cup.*


That's why they're in trouble, they care more about Sports.


----------



## Big_D2

American Communist said:


> Big_D2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Canada has already gotten theirs.
> 
> Since the Penguins eliminated the Senators last night, it will be two full decades our neighbors to the north have won the cup.
> 
> *Some Canadians would prefer to have George W Bush as their prime minister than to go another 20 years w/o winning the cup.*
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they're in trouble, they care more about Sports.
Click to expand...


I was just kidding around.  I presume the vast majority of Canadians are not a fan of Bush and I can't imagine someone would rather have a PM they would hate over a championship.


----------



## BruSan

American Communist said:


> Big_D2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Canada has already gotten theirs.
> 
> Since the Penguins eliminated the Senators last night, it will be two full decades our neighbors to the north have won the cup.
> 
> *Some Canadians would prefer to have George W Bush as their prime minister than to go another 20 years w/o winning the cup.*
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they're in trouble, they care more about Sports.
Click to expand...


What trouble would that be? 

Which country would you be using as a comparator to describe our trouble? Surely not the ........?


----------



## MaryL

I am an American. I am becoming to despise this county, from the lies and the liars that got us into Vietnam to the lies and fraud that got us into the war in Iraq. The games politicians play with property taxes when they swindle property owners to obtain the right of way , to the favorable treatment  illegal aliens receive  verses  legal immigrants. America is lost.


----------



## bayoubill

bush lover said:


> You'll get yours too someday.



naaa... Canada doesn't have to worry about having put inept fuck-ups in a position to be "The Leader Of The Free World" the way we've been doing the last many years...

so no... Canada can rest easy...


----------



## BruSan

MaryL said:


> I am an American. I am becoming to despise this county, from the lies and the liars that got us into Vietnam to the lies and fraud that got us into the war in Iraq. The games politicians play with property taxes when they swindle property owners to obtain the right of way , to the favorable treatment  illegal aliens receive  verses  legal immigrants. America is lost.



Don't be so hard on yourselves. All of the current chit dogging your leadership will pass just as it has before and perhaps, just perhaps this time you all will have learned not to elect the glib talker or the multi millionaire who just wants to add to his resume and savings portfolio.

I'm sure there's a politician out there somewhere without the corruption gene laying dormant waiting to be activated by greed. You might have to look in the oddest places though. You might even have to look at other than the stupid Primaries of the two idiot parties that have run you into the ground so far. 

For our part; we'll have the same problem soon enough. It's brewing as we write these.


----------



## ba1614

American Communist said:


> Big_D2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Canada has already gotten theirs.
> 
> Since the Penguins eliminated the Senators last night, it will be two full decades our neighbors to the north have won the cup.
> 
> *Some Canadians would prefer to have George W Bush as their prime minister than to go another 20 years w/o winning the cup.*
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they're in trouble, they care more about Sports.
Click to expand...


In trouble? They created 95K full time mostly private sector jobs last month. With 10% of our population they created 50% as many jobs.

 Wish America had that kind of trouble.


----------



## numan

bush lover said:


> You'll get yours too someday.


If Americans were better at laughing at themselves, people in other countries would not mock -- and pity -- them so much.

America is filled with brainwashed, humorless, grumpy, tetchy jingos.

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

They're all up there doing the Happy Dance cuz they finally got rid of Ted Cruz.


----------



## bianco

What about installing the British Monarch and her system in the USA?
Then America could 'Canada'.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Ne7NVHua0]The Queen in Canada - Canadians love for the Queen - YouTube[/ame]


AmeriCanada anyone?


----------



## numan

'
I have long maintained that if Americans had any common sense, they would put their affairs into the hands of the British Colonial Office until such time as they are ready for self-government.

However, I am afraid the Brits are too canny to take on such a thankless task as bringing order to the dog's breakfast that is the USA.

Nor would the Canadians. They know us even better.
.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

I am an American.  Born and raised in the central plains, Kansas and Oklahoma.  I own a ranch and have owned a successful business.  I retired as a police officer and have seen things that no man should have to see.  I have been blessed enough to be able to travel both abroad, to Canada and to a lot of places in the United States.  I can honestly tell you that the best part of any international travel is walking under that sign that says "Welcome to the United States of America."

If you dislike the United States, you probably dislike what you see and hear about in Washington DC.  Most Americans wouldn't blame you.  Course, American's have hated what goes on in Washington DC since it became the nations capital.  Read our history.  We've had congressmen beat to death on the floor of the House of Representatives.  One of our Vice Presidents was killed in a duel.  A President was caught trying to cover up a burglary that he originally didn't know about or approve and resigned in disgrace.  There are convicted felons serving in both the House and the Senate.  In my opinion, they definately act like it at times.

My grand mother absolutely KNEW that the bushwhackers from Missouri were the spawn of the devil and nothing good could become of including them into anything.  She was a Kansas jayhawker from birth until the day she died because they burned down the farm and killed one of her uncles by Lawrence, Kansas.  My parents knew that America would not see the year 2000 and anyone who publicly said they were a Democrat was probably genetically defective.

But when I was lost in New York city, I approached a group of guys talking on the street.  I have to admit relunctantly after I had heard how horrible New Yorkers were.  After initially laughing at my accent, a group of nicer guys you would never find.  They not only helped me out, but I had to excuse myself so I could get to an appointment.  I think they would have talked to me for hours about Oklahoma and my ranch.  When my rental car broke down in Florida, a Cuban immigrant got the car started again and told me how to get to where I needed to go.  There are towns by the Canadian border in Maine that speak mostly French, but they'll treat you like a friend from the outset.  Same for some remote places in Louisiana.  Some of the African slave decendants speak a combination of English and something else on some of the islands of the Carolinas.  It's a wonder to listen to them.

America is a nation of many faults, many problems and we'd be the first to admit them.  But what you see and hear about in Washington DC is NOT the America I enlisted and fought for, the one that, even in my later years, I would give my very life for.  It was the best friend that I had from Spokane, Washington.  Or the guy that was from Boise, Idaho.  It's those guys that helped me out in New York city.  Or that Cuban immigrant who fixed my car in Florida.

If you're not American, we're a very hard bunch to understand.  We absolutely LOVE our cars.  Know any other group of people who will stop dead in their tracks and absolutely slobber over a 1972 Oldsmobile 442?  Or get really giddy over that original US Army issue 1911 Colt?  We'll fight over the drop of a hat and we'll fight each other or anyone else that wants to give it a go.  Someone tells us what to do and by God in heaven, we will do EACTLY the opposite because after all, we are AMERICANS and no SOB is going to tell me what to do.  Tell us what to think and you'll get laughed at.  You also might get more than you bargained for.  We don't stand in line well, and patience, although a virtue, is not one of our strong points.  We know that.

It's easy to get disillusioned and disgusted at whats going on.  If you're from the outside, it's easy to dismiss the United States government as an inept, corrupt, and belligerent group of fools.  But the government IS NOT the United States of America.  Its citizens are what makes up this country.  I am constantly in awe of the determination, resilliance, and tenacity of the people who make up this country.

Canada is a friend and will always be so in my mind.  Britain the same as a great deal of our heritage goes back to that island.  Both of those nations, like America, has some of their own serious issues.  Hopefully, like our nation they will do their best to solve them and move on.

Just one more thing about American's you should know.  We really don't care what other nations think about us or what we should do.  You want a say in what we do, beccome a citizen.  Another weird trait of most Americans is that we enjoy or privacy.  So whine and bitch all you want.  If we didn't matter, you wouldn't care.


----------



## bianco

Dislike the USA?
Laugh at America?

Nah, never.

Gee, without America's help Australia would be no more, her People Japanese sex slaves, laundry slaves, or worse.

Heroes of the Battle of the Coral Sea

_Congressional Medal of Honor

Heroes of Battle of the Coral Sea

WILLIAM E. HALL
Rank and organization: Lieutenant, Junior Grade, U.S. Naval Reserve. 
Place and date: Coral Sea, 7 and 8 May 1942. 
Entered service at: Utah. 
Born: 31 October 1913, Storrs, Utah. 

For extreme courage and conspicuous heroism in combat above and beyond the call of duty as pilot of a scouting plane in action against enemy Japanese forces in the Coral Sea on 7 and 8 May 1942. 

In a resolute and determined attack on 7 May, Lt. (j.g.) Hall dived his plane at an enemy Japanese aircraft carrier, contributing materially to the destruction of that vessel. 

On 8 May, facing heavy and fierce fighter opposition, he again displayed extraordinary skill as an airman and the aggressive spirit of a fighter in repeated and effectively executed counterattacks against a superior number of enemy planes in which three enemy aircraft were destroyed. 

Though seriously wounded in this engagement, Lt. (j.g.) Hall, maintaining the fearless and indomitable tactics pursued throughout these actions, succeeded in landing his plane safe. _

_______________________________________________________
************************************************

_Congressional Medal of Honor

Awarded Posthumously
JOHN JAMES POWERS
Rank and organization: Lieutenant, U.S. Navy. 
Born: 13 July 1912, New York City, New York. 
Accredited to: New York. 
Other Navy award: Air Medal with 1 gold star. 

For distinguished and conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity at the risk of his life above and beyond the call of duty, while pilot of an airplane of Bombing Squadron 5, Lt. Powers participated, with his squadron, in five engagements with Japanese forces in the Coral Sea area and adjacent waters during the period 4 to 8 May 1942. _


etc

Many heroes.


----------



## bianco

When Oprah and her 'ultimate American audience' came to visit, we did what we could to make their stay happy.

Sunset at Uluru - Video - Oprah.com


Ultimate Viewers Watch the Sun Rise Over Uluru - Video - Oprah.com


http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/The-Ultimate-Road-Trip-in-Tasmania-Video 


http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Ultimate-Viewers-Travel-to-Kangaroo-Island-Video 




Lots of tears,  hopefully tears of happiness.


----------



## BruSan

Hey; not laughing now. The bulk of us are sympathetic towards a nation being led by a putz with no acumen at stifling his bravado Red Line crap.

Even the Canadian Prime Minister Harper tried to bolster his image in answer to press questions at the G-20 wrap up press conference by stating Obama was not a warmonger and has tried everything in his power to address the Syrian issue through diplomacy.  

Harper also went on record as questioning the validity of the UN security council having any relevance if Russia simply used it's veto to hamstring any efforts at addressing It's ally using chemical weapons on it's own people.

No other leader at the G-20 used that plain language to berate Putin.


----------



## FJO

Big_D2 said:


> It appears that Canada has already gotten theirs.
> 
> Since the Penguins eliminated the Senators last night, it will be two full decades our neighbors to the north have won the cup.
> 
> Some Canadians would prefer to have George W Bush as their prime minister than to go another 20 years w/o winning the cup.



When it comes to actually spending some money and actually attending some games of one's favorite sports team, Canadians are about as cheap as the most abnormal sports fan can be.

That's why the Quebec Nordiques became the Colorado Rockies.
That's why the Winnipeg Jets died and needed to be resurrected.

On the other hand, I recall seeing an American produced show on TV about baseball and its history, sometime in the mid 1990's. There was absolutely no mention of the truly historical event of the World Series won outside of the borders of the United States for the first time, namely the Toronto Blue Jays, twice, consecutively, in 1992 and 1993.

At that time there was no mention (at least not to my recollection) of the decades old dry run of the Chicago Cubs and/or the Boston Red Sox.

Hypocrisy, much?


----------

